# Gave the wifey's car a quick clean..



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Gave the better half's car a quick going over today.

Snow foamed with my favourite Orchard autocare Cotton Candy. Washed with the obligatory lambs wool mit and Autoglym body wash - two bucket method and also applied with the foam lance. Dried off using my new trusty sidekick the blaster em sidekick d'oh. Then one coat of autoglym srp applied with the das-6 and polishing pad followed by two light coats of Meguiars Carnauba wax. 
Glass done with autosmart 20:20. Wheels with autosmart smart wheels and megs last touch. Tyres dressed with autosmart highstyle. 
Didnt take any befores sorry eek!! Oh and dressed the plastics with Autosmart Trim Ultra and Smart Trim too.
Just a few afters for you to have a look at.
Enjoy and thanks for looking.
Cooks.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks nice buddy

Nice colour :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Looks good, and as above, nice colour.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheers - it's far from perfect and could do with a good correcting but the colour cleans up well!
Cooks


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking sharp mate:thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

That does look good. Nice work bud :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

s29nta said:


> Looking sharp mate:thumb:


Loving your avatar mate!!

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Btw - this was it about a year and a half ago....









Slight handbrake issue..... and that's a neighbour's garage.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh  dear! thats a real bummer! all sorted now though i see, much grief involved? (apart from the obvious)


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

James Bagguley said:


> Oh  dear! thats a real bummer! all sorted now though i see, much grief involved? (apart from the obvious)


Yip James lol - apart from the obvious not a lot of grief. Neighbours were really brilliant about it and were of the attitude that if nobody has been hurt the anything else can be fixed. They got a nice new garage door and garden wall (car went through it on the way) so they were more than pleased. No structural damage to the house thank goodness. 
There were a few wee marks on the bodywork of the car so I took the opportunity to get them sorted, and wheels refurbed when it was in the body shop.
Cooks


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

not liking the look of the crashed pick.but at least its all sorted now and the neigbours where ok about it
but liking the clean up you done looks lovely


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

Very nice now! How did the car end up there?


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Loving your avatar mate!!
> 
> Cooks


Avatar? That's me! :lol::lol::lol: cheers cooks:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

s29nta said:


> Avatar? That's me! :lol::lol::lol: cheers cooks:thumb:


Spose it saves you buying microfibres and wheel woolies :lol:

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

IYRIX said:


> Very nice now! How did the car end up there?


Well, my better half came home from work and nipped round to a neighbour's house for a cuppa coffee. Her and her chum were sitting out the back when they heard a loud bang. They looked at each other wondering what it could be! The doorbell rang as another neighbour saw my mrs going over to her chum and the rest, as they say, is history......

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

This is what I came home to...


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

And a few more...







Beached....















In the oven...








And with spare wheels while the others were being refurbed..








Just noticed my old Passat in the background and i really miss it!

Cooks


----------

